# Slippery Rock Creek



## benpecc1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about Slippery Rock Creek? Where to fish...what they have?


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

Do u mean Rock Creek in Morgan Twp


----------



## benpecc1 (Sep 2, 2008)

nope, this creek is actually in PA, but its right on the outskirts...i thought somebody may have fished for smallies there before


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I fished it for trout a few times when I lived there over twenty years ago. I caught my fair share of trout on rooster tails, but no smallies. I have to say that I know a lot more about fishing now than I did then. It's a beautiful stretch of creek around McConnell's mills, and I'm sure there are smallies in there as it has all of the habitat that is necessary for them. 

Google "smallmouth slippery rock" and you'll probably get way more info than you'll ever get here.

You also might try this in the North East Ohio forum because a lot of PA guys read that.


----------

